# What do you all think about Jonas Kaufmann?



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm not sure what I think of his voice yet. From some sources I've heard he's THE tenor to watch right now, other places I've read that he's more a kind of "movie-star" sex symbol with a "knödler" voice and I wondered which of them was "right".
Since then I've seen him in Schubert's Fierrabras plus a documentary (youtube) and it wasn't really what I expected. While his voice seems a little shouty at times he also has great pianissimo moments, he comes across as a good actor and a sympathetic person. I'm now thinking of buying his Romantic Arias disc.

What do you all think?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

We've had a brief discussion here.

In a studio recording he's wonderful but I wasn't that impressed with his Carmen. I know I should like it but I've always thought of Kaufmann as a heroic type & he doesn't suit the wimpish Don Jose.










Interesting that none of the German Calleja fans like him much. They said the modern production of his Fidelio at Munich was slated by the press. But then they do look at opera through Calleja tinted spectacles.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Personally his voice makes me melt every time I hear it. I've always liked tenor voices with a baritonal flavour to them which is why I like Domingo and choose not to listen to Pavarotti. This might also be why the Calleja ladies don't like him (and he can't be blamed for the production of Fidelio, singers have very little influence over that, and his character Florestan doesn't have that big a part).

He comes across as an intelligent thoughtful person in his interviews and I think he is a convincing subtle actor. He was wonderful as Werther and Lohengrin.

My favourite disc of his (I have them all) is this one:


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

Having seen him live on a few occasions now and also in possession of his Lohengrin DVD which I have literally only just watched and really enjoyed his performance. I think that he has the potential to be the real deal. Funnily enough I was least impressed with him when I saw him in La Traviata. I do think that his voice is suited to heavier roles such as Don Carlo where he did impress. However I am very much looking forward to hearing him sing Siegmund in Die Walkure on the Met broadcast as this might be a role that he was born to play. He says that Tristan is in the pipeline in the next few years, that would be one worth thinking about as well.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I really like Jonas Kaufmann, and I also think it's due to the fact that I like my tenors to sound more like baritones. His acting is wonderful, although I've only seen his Carmen at Covent Garden and the Lohengrin at Bayerischer Staatsoper (where I sat outside watching the premiere). I do, however have a problem with him in Italian roles. I think he sounds best in German.
I also adore that opera aria CD he did with Abbado.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Mixed feelings for me. I think he can be outstanding in some roles, and lousy in some others. And unlike others here, I do like my tenors to be on the top side of the vocal tenor range, so this may be a reason why I dislike him at times. I also value subtle singing more than loud singing.


----------



## kati (Jan 11, 2011)

*what do we think of Jonas Kaufmann*

I fell in love with his voice four years ago, and heard him live in Manon, Lohengrin, Tosca, and Carmen. His voice has the best of Domingo (whom I also adored for the same reasons the writer above), with better diction and he is a much better actor, so his performances are fabulous combinations of great voice from top to bottom, total commitment to the role, and those looks, which do no harm to the characters he portrays.

I think his recording of Die Schoene Mullerin is the best I have ever heard, the Strauss songs are to die for, so all in all, he has the potential to become the greatest singer of this century, if he does not make any mistakes and succumb to the adulation taking roles he should not, in spaces he should not sing them in. I fear for him next spring in Walkure at the barn that is the MET, not to mention Parsifal the year after, and cant wait for his first Andrea Chenier.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Welcome to the board, Kati.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Blogger Zerbinetta's review of Werther from Vienna.

This was set in the 1950's - is this DVD set in that period?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Blogger Zerbinetta's review of Werther from Vienna.
> 
> This was set in the 1950's - is this DVD set in that period?


No this one is set in the correct historical period. The Vienna one sounds intriguing. But Annie I really recommend this, so hopelessly romantic.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> ... But Annie I really recommend this, so hopelessly romantic.


It's on my 'buy next' list which is one stage up from the 'wish list'.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Is there a Kaufmann-Netrebko opera? I mean, a DVD of an opera in which they are the lead singers?
This would please boys and girls alike.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Is there a Kaufmann-Netrebko opera? I mean, a DVD of an opera in which they are the lead singers?
> This would please boys and girls alike.


I couldn't find any on amazon, and I haven't heard of them working together. 
In any case, if you intend to watch any opera with Jonas Kaufmann in it for the female eye candy then you should NOT choose Tosca.... The title role is portrayed by Karita Mattila.  I watched it on youtube and found the whole love story unconvincing, she must be old enough to be his mother.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

karenpat said:


> I couldn't find any on amazon, and I haven't heard of them working together.
> In any case, if you intend to watch any opera with Jonas Kaufmann in it for the female eye candy then you should NOT choose Tosca.... The title role is portrayed by Karita Mattila.  I watched it on youtube and found the whole love story unconvincing, she must be old enough to be his mother.


JK is doing Tosca at Covent Garden with Angela & Bryn Terfel next July. JK is singing only two performances so tickets will be very hard to get.


----------



## Musicbox (Jan 20, 2011)

I saw him some years ago do Winterreise, before he was a big thing. Superb. My wife says he looks the part too.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> JK is doing Tosca at Covent Garden with Angela & Bryn Terfel next July. JK is singing only two performances so tickets will be very hard to get.


I'd be interested at the chemistry (or possible lack of it) between JK and Draculette. Check out this photo from Intermezzo's blog of the curtain call after a reheasal of Adriana Lecouvreur. I just love the expression on Angela's face: "look at moi".


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Musicbox said:


> I saw him some years ago do Winterreise, before he was a big thing. Superb. My wife says he looks the part too.


That sounds wonderful! I wish he would record all of the Schubert song cycles. I have his Die Schöne Müllerin recording and it's wonderful.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I'd be interested at the chemistry (or possible lack of it) between JK and Draculette. Check out this photo from Intermezzo's blog of the curtain call after a rehearsal of Adriana Lecouvreur. I just love the expression on Angela's face: "look at moi".


It would be amazing to see Jonas & Bryn, not too bothered about AG - she'll probably cancel anyway.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

Almaviva: I found an audio interview from Royal Opera House where the interviewer mentions he did La Traviata with Anna Netrebko. Apparently it was one of the most magical opening nights and they had such electric tension between them.

http://www.jkaufmann.info/music/JKConversationROH14052008_2.mp3


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes. He did La Traviata with Anna and Hvorostovsky at ROH in 2008. Oh to have seen that opera.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

karenpat said:


> Almaviva: I found an audio interview from Royal Opera House where the interviewer mentions he did La Traviata with Anna Netrebko. Apparently it was one of the most magical opening nights and they had such electric tension between them.
> 
> http://www.jkaufmann.info/music/JKConversationROH14052008_2.mp3


Wow! Any way to see clips of this, on YouTube maybe? They should have recorded it on DVD, it would have been a winner in terms of sales.

OK, I found this, with a sound track from the performance, but no video, just pictures of the two, although towards the end there is a picture that probably came from the performance.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Jonas does an encore.

A fabulous if rather long review of Werther.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

OK, let me just tell you girls what I think of Jonas Kaufmann:

1) He is not squeezable
2) He is not soft
3) He is not silky
4) He doesn't have boobs
5) He is hairy

I much prefer Anna Netrebko!!!!


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

how about the voice though?:lol:

...his voice can certainly pass for silky and smooth but I don't know about hairy...:lol:

ETA: how would you like it if we hijacked the Anna Netrebko thread and said "we don't like Anna because a) She doesn't have sideburns or chest hair b) She _does have_ boobs etc etc....:lol: And now this has turned into such a serious, mature discussion..

On topic... I did have the chance to read his biography, "Meinen die wirklich mich?". Fascinating read.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

karenpat said:


> how about the voice though?:lol:
> 
> ...his voice can certainly pass for silky and smooth but I don't know about hairy...:lol:
> 
> ...


Karen, some of what I post is just for fun, just harmless (at least, I think it is) tongue-in-cheek banter. I don't mean to hijack a thread... and I do recognize that Kaufmann is handsome.

No, I haven't read it. Tell me more about it, please. What are the fascinating bits? And before any misunderstanding, no, I'm not being sarcastic, I'm serious, I like when operatic artists give interviews or publish books or people publish books about them, regardless of gender. I may wear the hat of a chauvinist pig just for fun sometimes, but I'm not one.:tiphat:


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Karen, some of what I post is just for fun, just harmless (at least, I think it is) tongue-in-cheek banter. I don't mean to hijack a thread... and I do recognize that Kaufmann is handsome.
> 
> No, I haven't read it. Tell me more about it, please. What are the fascinating bits? And before any misunderstanding, no, I'm not being sarcastic, I'm serious, I like when operatic artists give interviews or publish books or people publish books about them, regardless of gender. I may wear the hat of a chauvinist pig just for fun sometimes, but I'm not one.:tiphat:


ok, nice to know:lol:

I'm not sure if the book would win the Nobel Prize but it was entertaining. Some parts of it were written in a regular narrative while some chapters were strictly interviews, and people like Antonio Pappano, Natalie Dessay and othes who had worked with him at some point contributed with their own texts. They seemed very honest, not just going "oh, he's fantastic" all the time, it gave me a more nuanced picture of the man.

I found it particularly interesting to read about how he handled his voice crisis, he seemed to be having a rough time at that point. I also enjoyed reading his thoughts about the opera industry vs the recording industry, family, religion, death...

After I'd read the book (and recognized a few quotes) I realized that parts of it must be based on interviews from this documentary, which was also made by the author (Thomas Voigt).


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks, Karen. I'll check it out.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Buggerit, my primitive German is holding me back.


----------



## Agatha (Nov 3, 2009)

Die Walküre (Wagner) - Metropolitan Opera 2010-11 Season-

Cast: Bryn Terfel, Deborah Voigt, Eva-Maria Westbroek, *Jonas Kaufmann*, Stephanie Blythe

http://www.cineplex.com/Movies/Movi...Wagner-Metropolitan-Opera-2010-11-Season.aspx


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

"1) He is not squeezable
2) He is not soft"
We may need to ask Margarete Joswig (Frau Kaufmann) about that one. Since they have three kids, I'm assuming she finds him squeezable enough . . .

Seriously, I discovered JK after reading a review of Paer's "Leonora" in the Nov., 2000, issue of "Opernwelt." The critic's comments were positive enough that I searched the web for additional information on him, and found references to the recording of "Die drei Wuensche." Of course, I had to buy the recording -- and when I heard that gorgeous dark voice of his, I was hooked. I first heard him live as Alfredo with the Chicago Lyric Opera in March, 2003; most recently, I heard him as Cavaradossi at the Met in April, 2009 (with the marvelous Bryn Terfel as Scarpia). Since he is my favorite tenor, I realize I'm not exactly objective where this topic is concerned. But I do promise not to bombard this forum with constant Kaufmann posts.

Speaking of the Chicago "La Traviata" -- during one intermission, an older married couple sitting behind me were discussing him, and apparently, the wife compared him to Andrea Bocelli. I still remember the husband's outraged squawk: "BOCELLI??? Bocelli doesn't have a voice like that!" She responded that she just thought he looked like Bocelli . . . at which point I was tempted to turn around and say, "Lady, Bocelli doesn't look that good, either!"


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

MAuer said:


> Seriously, I discovered JK after reading a review of Paer's "Leonora" in the Nov., 2000, issue of "Opernwelt." The critic's comments were positive enough that I searched the web for additional information on him, and found references to the recording of "Die drei Wuensche." Of course, I had to buy the recording -- and when I heard that gorgeous dark voice of his, I was hooked. I first heard him live as Alfredo with the Chicago Lyric Opera in March, 2003; most recently, I heard him as Cavaradossi at the Met in April, 2009 (with the marvelous Bryn Terfel as Scarpia). Since he is my favorite tenor, I realize I'm not exactly objective where this topic is concerned. *But I do promise not to bombard this forum with constant Kaufmann posts.*


No, please do.
1. He is my favourite tenor too and I envy you seeing him live. I've just got every CD and DVD I can find of him, except Paisiello's Nina because I'm balking at the price.
2. It will make a change from all the Anna posts.


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

I ordered his Lohengrin (even though the staging may be a little out there for my more traditional tastes), as a preview for the Met Walküre. It finally showed up today. Unfortunately I have a stack to get through first.

FWIW, my current Lohengrin standard is Franz Völker.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> 2. It will make a change from all the Anna posts.


There aren't enough Anna posts.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I need 2nd opinions. I have about 25$ left on a gift certificate I got for Christmas and I decided a while back that I would buy an opera DVD for it. On the topic of Jonas Kaufmann I don't know which of these to buy.
















I have seen Werther on youtube but didn't get the details of what was happening because of the French subtitles. Lohengrin I've only seen bits and pieces of plus some very nasty reviews (Mostly for the production/staging but also some pretty harsh comments on the singers) Then there's the fact that if I buy Lohengrin I will get more running time for the money :lol: I've gone back and forth on this for weeks now and haven't placed any orders yet....

ETA: I just noticed...are Wolfgang and Sophie Koch related??


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Werther is a stellar performance, all the principals perfect, romantic as hell, lovely production, you WILL cry.

*But*, and this is a major but. The camera director frequently includes backstage footage in the middle of the opera, which is incredbly distracting and annoying. I'd like to throw him in a pit full of fire ants for ruining a perfect DVD.

Lohengrin is more problematic. The production is puzzling, but to me it made sense in the end. Kaufmann turns in another perfect performance, making Lohengrin very human. Harteros is great.
Here is my original review

They are both among the DVDs I would save first in a fire.

You'll have to buy them both:devil:.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I noticed the behind-the-scenes camera angles of Werther when I watched it on youtube which confused me at first but as I got used to it it wasn't _that_ bad. I actually liked the bird's eye view in some of the scenes. And I loved the dramatic ending even though I only understood a few short sentences.

You're right, I'll probably end up buying both eventually.. it's just that I will most likely get a new macbook soon and to be able to afford it I can't allow myself ANY guilty pleasures.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Get the Lohengrin! Get the Lohengrin!

I saw the premiere of that production, and it is just about the most amazing thing I've ever seen. Ever. (Maybe except for the Indes Galantes clip mamascarlatti posted a while ago)
But still, it is amazing. Both Jonas Kaufmann and Anja Harteros are great! And I kinda liked the production.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

Aksel said:


> Get the Lohengrin! Get the Lohengrin!
> 
> I saw the premiere of that production, and it is just about the most amazing thing I've ever seen. Ever. (Maybe except for the Indes Galantes clip mamascarlatti posted a while ago)
> But still, it is amazing. Both Jonas Kaufmann and Anja Harteros are great! And I kinda liked the production.


OK, I've now decided to get Lohengrin for the gift certificate and buy Werther on my regular play.com account. Lohengrin is about 16£ and Werther about 13£ so it's only sensible to get the most out of the gift certificate. And, I probably won't get a new mac until next semester anyway, so I can allow myself some ear (and eye?) candy every month after all...


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Don't know where else to put this, so I thought I would resurrect this topic. I've just received (through the magic of Inter Library Loan) a copy of "Meinen die wirklich mich?" the authorized biography of JK that came out in Germany last year. I'm sure it has already been reviewed here, but I will post my reactions after I've finished.

I can say that, scanning through to check the pictures *is shallow* I read some paragraphs that really increased my respect for the man. Since they are on the topic of religion, and because talking about religion and politics is rightly banned on most boards, I won't go there, but I was happily surprised by the thoughtfulness of his response, and that the question was included at all.

I do have two questions that I would ask JK if I ever got the chance to interview him, so I hope they will be answered in the book. First, is there anything he would refuse to do as part of a production? and secondly, does his characterization of a role change depending on the production? I have read many reviews with comments like "finally I like the character of Werther" or "he made me understand Werther for the first time" or "his Cavaradossi is a believable character" and so forth. Does he carry this "character" from production to production? Seems like it would be both difficult to do (especially with some of the Regie productions) and difficult NOT to do.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> and because talking about religion and politics is rightly banned on most boards,


Clarification, just for your information: actually it is not banned here; just, we have only *one* area of the forum in which such topics are allowed: it's the Community Forum area. Such discussions would be off-topic here (therefore might be removed by moderators or more likely moved to the Community Forum area) but are perfectly acceptable and on-topic there, as long as the members debating them continue to adhere to the Terms of Service. If you desire to discuss such matters, you're welcome to do it there, but do know that these discussions tend to become explosive and often we moderators have to lock or delete such threads. They are allowed to stay, though, when people stick to the TOS and have civil and respectful discussions.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

FragendeFrau said:


> I do have two questions that I would ask JK if I ever got the chance to interview him, so I hope they will be answered in the book. First, is there anything he would refuse to do as part of a production? and secondly, does his characterization of a role change depending on the production? I have read many reviews with comments like "finally I like the character of Werther" or "he made me understand Werther for the first time" or "his Cavaradossi is a believable character" and so forth. Does he carry this "character" from production to production? Seems like it would be both difficult to do (especially with some of the Regie productions) and difficult NOT to do.


From what I've seen/heard/read, I don't think he does carry his conception of a particular character from one production to another. According to an interview he gave while he was singing Don José in Zürich, his approach to the character there was different than his "take" on José in the ROH production a couple of years earlier, based partly on the decision in Zürich to use recitatives rather than dialogue. Apparently, the material included in the dialogue -- but apparently not the recitatives -- brings out more about this guy's violent past. So el Guapo made the Zürich José more of an inexperienced Mama's boy, unlike the London José, where I think we can sense this individual's suppressed aggression right from the start.

I can also hear differences in the Florestan he sang at the 2002 Beethoven Festival (which I taped when NPR affiliates finally picked up the Deutsche Welle broadcast a year later) and his treatment of the character in the video from the 2004 Zürich production. At one point, some selections from the 2007 revival in Zürich were available for listening on his unofficial web site (until that opera house apparently must have raised hell about it, and they were removed). Even there, I could hear changes in the way he sang certain portions of his aria.

I've never had the feeling with him (as was supposedly true of one very famous tenor) that, once he's gotten a particular character into his head, he sings that character exactly the same way every time he performs the role -- like endless positives from a photographic negative.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Thanks, Almav--I changed my post to take out my own unnecessary comment. There is no good reason to use generalizations anyway!


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

@MAuer: well it certainly would make his work much more interesting/enjoyable for him, to approach each production afresh!

Oddly enough, I have found that the more I watch trailers and read thoughtful reviews of some of the (considered by some, ie YouTube commenters and amazon customers) more egregious RegieTheater productions, the more intrigued I am. I've just ordered the Bayerischer Staatsoper Lohengrin so enthusiastically recommended above and expect to enjoy it.

The Bayerischer Staatsoper Fidelio from last year, the trailer of which left me completely befuddled the first few times I watched, has now also become fascinating to me after reading some very interesting commentary from people who saw it. Since it's being revived this year I'm kind of hoping it will be broadcast somewhere so that I can see for myself.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

FragendeFrau said:


> @MAuer: well it certainly would make his work much more interesting/enjoyable for him, to approach each production afresh!
> 
> Oddly enough, I have found that the more I watch trailers and read thoughtful reviews of some of the (considered by some, ie YouTube commenters and amazon customers) more egregious RegieTheater productions, the more intrigued I am. I've just ordered the *Bayerischer Staatsoper Lohengrin so *enthusiastically recommended above and expect to enjoy it.
> 
> The Bayerischer Staatsoper Fidelio from last year, the trailer of which left me completely befuddled the first few times I watched, has now also become fascinating to me after reading some very interesting commentary from people who saw it. Since it's being revived this year I'm kind of hoping it will be broadcast somewhere so that I can see for myself.


One of my most treasured DVDs. A human Lohengrin rather than a knight in shining armour.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

His singing is like a fine but passé pâté scraped up and served after being dropped on the parquet.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Couchie said:


> His singing is like a fine but passé pâté scraped up and served after being dropped on the parquet.


In your opinion.

In MY opinion, he is a singer whose music I very much enjoy. But then, if everyone liked the same thing, the world would be a dull place.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

To tell you all the truth sometimes I think that his voice is a bit too nasal.
[Alma hides from Natalie, Annie, Karenpat, and FragendeFrau, all chasing him armed with wet fish]
But my opinion of him improved a lot with the latest Met Die Walküre.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> In your opinion.
> 
> In MY opinion, he is a singer whose music I very much enjoy. But then, if everyone liked the same thing, the world would be a dull place.


:lol: Fear not, I wasn't being serious - hence the facetious use of the 3 most pretentious alliterative French loanwords I could think of.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Couchie said:


> :lol: Fear not, I wasn't being serious - hence the facetious use of the 3 most pretentious alliterative French loanwords I could think of.


ahhh...well done, then. I am still new here and slow to pick up on all the nuances.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> [Alma hides from Natalie, Annie, Karenpat, and FragendeFrau, all chasing him armed with wet fish]


No need to hide from me. Although I loved the 'ruined' Werther, I'm reserving my judgement as to whether or not he's worthy of all this adoration  until I see him live.

His Carmen didn't rock me but then *hides from every opera lover on the planet* Carmen doesn't rock me anyway.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

FragendeFrau said:


> In your opinion.
> 
> In MY opinion, he is a singer whose music I very much enjoy. But then, if everyone liked the same thing, the world would be a dull place.


In an opera newsgroup to which I previously belonged, there were entire discussions about famous singers that we, as individuals, just didn't "get." From an objective standpoint, I know that Mr. or Miss X is/was a great singer; however, I simply can't warm up to the sound of his/her voice, however much I may try.

So, as much as I adore el Guapo, I understand that there are some opera lovers who don't "get" his voice. They simply don't find it attractive. Doesn't make either one of us "right" or "wrong."


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Am I right in thinking that none of JK's Met appearances is on MetPlayer? 

I went to buy a copy of Verismo Arias for my stepmother who is an opera fan and ended up finding a DVD of JK's Tosca at Barnes & Noble of all places. That is my viewing for tonight and i am very curious. Next week I hope to receive that Lohengrin and the blu ray Carmen.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

FragendeFrau said:


> Am I right in thinking that none of JK's Met appearances is on MetPlayer?
> 
> I went to buy a copy of Verismo Arias for my stepmother who is an opera fan and ended up finding a DVD of JK's Tosca at Barnes & Noble of all places. That is my viewing for tonight and i am very curious. Next week I hope to receive that Lohengrin and the blu ray Carmen.


Treats in store for you. I love Kaufmann and Hampson in that Tosca, but the production just doesn't make sense to me.

Unfortunately JK's Met Tosca was not filmed (and we could have had Bryn Terfel as Scarpia) and instead we got the first cast with the unattractive Marcelo Alvarez and the stolid George Gagnidze, who is no great shakes but won my admiration for unblinkingly delivering his lines while undergoing simulated oral sex.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Treats in store for you. I love Kaufmann and Hampson in that Tosca, but the production just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Unfortunately JK's Met Tosca was not filmed (and we could have had Bryn Terfel as Scarpia) and instead we got the first cast with the unattractive Marcelo Alvarez and the stolid George Gagnidze, who is no great shakes but *won my admiration for unblinkingly delivering his lines while undergoing simulated oral sex*.


Aragh, I was afraid of that--since there were plaudits all round with the replacement crew (and the removal of some of the more egregious aspects)

Listening as I am to Winterreise as recorded by tenor Werner Güra, my goodness...El Guapo certainly DOES have a different sort of tenor, which I forget if only listening to El Guapo. That for me is a feature, not a bug, since I originally loved opera for the baritones...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Treats in store for you. I love Kaufmann and Hampson in that Tosca, but the production just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Unfortunately JK's Met Tosca was not filmed (and we could have had Bryn Terfel as Scarpia) and instead we got the first cast with the unattractive Marcelo Alvarez and the stolid George Gagnidze, who is no great shakes but won my admiration for *unblinkingly delivering his lines while undergoing simulated oral sex*.


:lol:

This one?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> :lol:
> 
> This one?


That's right. Not one of the world's more stellar Tosca DVDs.


----------



## kati (Jan 11, 2011)

I saw Die Walkure thrice, once live and the two telecasts.... I can only reconfirm that Jonas fulfilled all expectations with a touching and beautifully sung performance, only hindered somewhat by the "machine" from creating a totally immersing performance with the amazing Eva Marie Westbroek. My heart broke for them and my ears went to heaven....


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

He reminds me of the young Domingo. Sounds good judging from Youtube clips and has that Spanish/Italian hero look...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

kati said:


> I saw Die Walkure thrice, once live and the two telecasts.... I can only reconfirm that Jonas fulfilled all expectations with a touching and beautifully sung performance, only hindered somewhat by the "machine" from creating a totally immersing performance with the amazing Eva Marie Westbroek. My heart broke for them and my ears went to heaven....


Welcome to the forum, Kati.


----------



## jgrv (Jun 8, 2011)

I think Jonas Kaufmann is a fine musician and a convincing actor. He's GORGEOUS to look at. While I've enjoyed much of what I've heard, I must admit I prefer a less baritonal sound, especially in Italian roles.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

jgrv said:


> I think Jonas Kaufmann is a fine musician and a convincing actor. He's GORGEOUS to look at. While I've enjoyed much of what I've heard, I must admit I prefer a less baritonal sound, especially in Italian roles.


Welcome to the forum jgrv.

You'll find lots of Kaufmann fans on here.


----------



## jgrv (Jun 8, 2011)

sospiro said:


> Welcome to the forum jgrv.
> 
> You'll find lots of Kaufmann fans on here.


Thank you!


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

*Jonas Kaufmann*

I don't know what the rules are here for starting new threads, but

I'm curious, has anyone here heard Jonas Kaufmann live "in the house"? I can't quite make up my mind about his voice, mainly because I think one should hear a voice live before doing so (when possible, obviously), so I'm curious about what others - who have heard it live - make of it. Recording might not do him justice, so please enlighten me. :tiphat:

Some people compare Kaufmann to Giuseppe Giacomini, which I can agree with to some extend, and yet not quite. They're both heavy tenors, and somehow I think this works better for Giacomini than for Kaufmann for some reason. Maybe it's because Giacomini is more spinto. I haven't heard Giacomini in the house either, but I find his voice so thrilling I sometimes don't know what to do with myself :lol: Although I think Kaufmann has a very nice voice, with a very good technique, I don't find it thrilling in the same way - and I don't actually know why.

A common argument, I think, is that he does sound very heavy. Will probably end up specialising in the heldon-tenor rep, which I feel would probably suit that beefiness more than, say, "Tosca" - although the tenor doing Cavaradossi needs to be quite intense to not get his head ripped off by the soprano, who's usually got a voice that does that kinda thing. (I saw Maria Guleghina as Tosca last year and the tenor looked absolutely terrified!).

It's just when the tenor sounds about as beefy as the baritone that I don't quite know what to think. 
*Like here - live from the MET:*





*Compared to Giacomini here - also live:*





Anyway, anyone care to enlighten me on their experience with Kaufmann? :tiphat:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Rules for starting threads - they are very few. We like to keep things on topic, so if it's about a DVD or blu-ray (and also CD) we place it in the Subforum (and there is a sticky there containing some rules). If it is anything related to opera in general but not to DVD/blu-ray/CD like your current thread, we keep it here. If there is an obvious quasi-identical thread we prefer that people just add to it, or we the moderators may merge the two threads. Otherwise, no big rules. So, your current thread is just fine.

PS - Now that I'm thinking, I believe there was a thread called "What do you all think of Jonas Kaufmann?" at some point. If I find it, I'll merge the two at a later time when this one develops more.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome, Operafocus! As you'll soon discover, I'm one of the forum's "Kaufmaniacs." I've heard him live a number of times, including as Alfredo in Chicago and New York, as Tamino and Cavaradossi in New York, and as tenor soloist in Beethoven's Missa Solemnis with the Cleveland Orchestra. His voice certainly does have that baritonal quality to which many critics have alluded. But, to me, it also has a lyrical beauty and tenderness in it which I don't hear in, for example, Jon Vickers, to whom he is often compared. (Full disclosure: Vickers is one of those singers whose voices I don't "get." From an objective standpoint, I know he was a great singer. But, try as I may, I just cannot warm to his voice.)
It's that beauty of timbre and his ability to sing softly and tenderly -- as well as to deliver the power when needed -- that have made him such a versatile singer. How many tenors have been able to sing both Lohengrin and Parsifal as well as Massenet's Des Grieux and Werther? Add to that his emotional involvement with the characters he portrays and his sensitive treatment of the text, his deep musicality and technical skill . . . and, as iceing on the cake, he even has romantic hero looks. 
Yup, I'm hopelessly smitten!


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you, MAuer! I'm quite enjoying myself already - whether others are enjoying me is another question :lol:

Ah, an enthusiast! I love that 

Jon Vickers. There's similarities in the timbre, but I find Vickers' very open and... un-Italian - as is his pronounciation, at least at times. I heard him do "Pagliacci" on some recording and it's very, well, un-Italian  In some recordings you hear that he's clearly very musical, but I have to agree with you; His voice doesn't do anything for me.

When it comes to Kaufmann, I can see what you mean about him looking the part. Tall, dark, handsome - let's face it, there aren't *that* many opera dudes out there of that ilk these days. lol. But for me, the singer can look like whatever he wants as long as he sounds like a God. Look at Giacomini; a short, bald, nearly blind fella - but with the biggest voice imaginable. I'm two ways when it comes to operatic voices: Either I go for the complete exciting spinto quality that just rips your head off - or I go for the totally super-smooth that's like chocolate and liquid gold put together (my God do I love Lanza for that quality!)(How would he have sounded if he had been allowed to become 50, I wonder!?).

I'm not saying I *don't* like Kaufmann, cause I don't *not* like him. I just think I need to experience him live to "get it". Some opera people don't necessarily record that well, I've found. I often like people live that I don't care much for in recording. I must admit I was rather jealous of those who managed to get into Covent Garden yesterday to experience Tosca with Kaufman, Georgiou and Terfel. Now *that* would have been somethin'!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Operafocus said:


> Jon Vickers. There's similarities in the timbre, but I find Vickers' very open and... un-Italian - as is his pronounciation, at least at times. I heard him do "Pagliacci" on some recording and it's very, well, un-Italian  In some recordings you hear that he's clearly very musical, but I have to agree with you; His voice doesn't do anything for me.


Yes, I'm great fan of Vickers but can hardly stand him in Norma and other Italian operas. I've heard and loved him in German (best Siegmund I ever heard) and French (Samson & Dalila, Les Troyens) but never could dig him in Italian repertoire.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

Aramis said:


> Yes, I'm great fan of Vickers but can hardly stand him in Norma and other Italian operas. I've heard and loved him in German (best Siegmund I ever heard) and French (Samson & Dalila, Les Troyens) but never could dig him in Italian repertoire.


Apparently he did a very good (and frightening) "Peter Grimes". Britten didn't dig it much, though, and walked out (or so I've heard) - but I can imagine he'd be quite convincing in that role.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Operafocus said:


> Apparently he did a very good (and frightening) "Peter Grimes". Britten didn't dig it much, though, and walked out (or so I've heard) - but I can imagine he'd be quite convincing in that role.


I never saw Vickers sing live, but I can attest that the DVD of his Royal Opera House _Peter Grimes_ is extremely powerful. While I dislike Vickers in many roles, I still think he's the definitive Grimes. It's not hard to see why Britten objected to his interpretation, though. Unlike Peter Pears, Vickers makes Grimes brutish, almost bestial. But for me this makes the character's occasional poetic moments all the more unsettling and poignant.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

I wish they made a movie version of Trovatore with Jonas and Dmitri... it would be fanservice extraordinaire, and they look good together - like Corelli/Bastianini or Domingo/Milnes. I have a theory that every tenor has a baritone whom he goes with better than with others.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

If the Peter Grimes I saw in June was like this, I may not have struggled to stay awake!


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

Sieglinde said:


> I have a theory that every tenor has a baritone whom he goes with better than with others.


I hear ya there! Don't forget Tucker and Merrill as well


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Sieglinde said:


> I wish they made a movie version of Trovatore with Jonas and Dmitri... it would be fanservice extraordinaire, and they look good together - like Corelli/Bastianini or Domingo/Milnes. I have a theory that every tenor has a baritone whom he goes with better than with others.


Yes, but then he gets that itch to try *other* baritones, strays off on his own, plays the field. For a little while it's great--all those baritones he's never experienced before, so much he was missing out on. But eventually, it becomes just a series of empty, meaningless encounters, and he realizes that he had already found his one true baritone and given him up. Then he tries to go back--but of course, by then it's too late. His baritone has moved on to another tenor, and our hero is left alone and desolate.

How many times have we seen it happen? So sad.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

OK, after having heard *this* I'm closer to making a decision - in Kaufmann's favour. I think to hear him at his best, I suspect I would have to see him in something that's... well... German.

I mean, he doesn't sound like an Italian tenor cause, well, _he's not an Italian tenor_. I think it's actually as simple as that. I tend to go for the Italian repertoire, and therefore search for the same arias when I want to hear him sing. But having heard "Fidelio" now... I realise I need to keep looking at the German stuff. Cause I just remembered that I quite liked his rendition of "In fernem land".

Duh. *blonde moment*


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Operafocus said:


> I mean, he doesn't sound like an Italian tenor cause, well, _he's not an Italian tenor_. I think it's actually as simple as that. I tend to go for the Italian repertoire, and therefore search for the same arias when I want to hear him sing. But having heard "Fidelio" now... I realise I need to keep looking at the German stuff. Cause I just remembered that I quite liked his rendition of "In fernem land".
> 
> Duh. *blonde moment*


Be sure to check out his Siegmund as well. Maybe it's just me, but I love his voice for that role.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

So you need these:

















They are both wonderful.

I've just ordered this too and am looking forward to it immensely, as I love Nina Stemme as well:


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Operafocus said:


> OK, after having heard *this* I'm closer to making a decision - in Kaufmann's favour. I think to hear him at his best, I suspect I would have to see him in something that's... well... German.
> 
> I mean, he doesn't sound like an Italian tenor cause, well, _he's not an Italian tenor_. I think it's actually as simple as that. I tend to go for the Italian repertoire, and therefore search for the same arias when I want to hear him sing. But having heard "Fidelio" now... I realise I need to keep looking at the German stuff. Cause I just remembered that I quite liked his rendition of "In fernem land".
> 
> Duh. *blonde moment*


Wow! I'm sorrier than ever that this performance will not be commercially released on video. But I must say that I find the Flimm staging from Zürich more credible in the action it requires -- or, more to the point in this case, _doesn't_ require from the singers. Bieito has Florestan doing an awful lot of moving around for a guy who is close to dying from starvation. And it's amazing how Kaufmann manages to sing this very difficult music so beautifully and accurately while engaging in all of this climbing around.

And I actually liked Vickers as Peter Grimes! Could be I've been listening to him in the wrong repertoire.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

MAuer said:


> And I actually liked Vickers as Peter Grimes! Could be I've been listening to him in the wrong repertoire.


Maybe the right repertoire for him *is* Peter Grimes . . . and nothing else!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Operafocus said:


> When it comes to Kaufmann, I can see what you mean about him looking the part. Tall, dark, handsome - let's face it, there aren't *that* many opera dudes out there of that ilk these days.
> 
> I'm not saying I *don't* like Kaufmann, cause I don't *not* like him. I just think I need to experience him live to "get it". Some opera people don't necessarily record that well, I've found. I often like people live that I don't care much for in recording. I must admit I was rather jealous of those who managed to get into Covent Garden yesterday to experience *Tosca with Kaufman, Georgiou and Terfel.* Now *that* would have been somethin'!


Well I was there & yes Kaufmann was gorgeous & brilliant & charismatic but I still don't *get* him. Perhaps I was too busy retrieving my socks after they'd been blown off by Gheorgiu.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Well I was there & yes Kaufmann was gorgeous & brilliant & charismatic but I still don't *get* him. Perhaps I was too busy retrieving my socks after they'd been blown off by Gheorgiu.


 Was Gheorgiu interested in your socks? I thought she preferred necks and jugular veins.:devil:


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

sospiro said:


> Well I was there & yes Kaufmann was gorgeous & brilliant & charismatic but I still don't *get* him. Perhaps I was too busy retrieving my socks after they'd been blown off by Gheorgiu.


See, that's what I hear a lot. I am this way myself, he is - on paper - perfect. He's got it all. Yet I'm not beside myself with excitement. Why?

I think the best Tosca I've seen so far has been Maria Guleghina last year. I don't really get emotional by listening to sopranos (I don't know why this is either), but I was tearing up about four times during her performance. Glorious - and yet a bit confusing, cause that kinda thing really doesn't happen to me :lol:


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Operafocus said:


> See, that's what I hear a lot. I am this way myself, he is - on paper - perfect. He's got it all. Yet I'm not beside myself with excitement. Why?


How we react to singers is a very personal, individual matter. If you don't "get" Kaufmann -- as I don't "get" a number of great singers -- it doesn't mean there's anything wrong. He just isn't your cup of tea.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

MAuer said:


> How we react to singers is a very personal, individual matter. If you don't "get" Kaufmann -- as I don't "get" a number of great singers -- it doesn't mean there's anything wrong. He just isn't your cup of tea.


Fair enough


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This is the kind of thing that keeps me from even considering any recordings of Kaufmann. This looks like the cover of GQ magazine and I am not into men's high style.


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

I've only listened to his Wagner. He's very good. Reminds me of Ramon Vinay, with less dramatic force and abandon. Sounds like he might age into baritone roles later in his career. Terrific in his Siegmund at the Met, pretty good (a little too restrained) in the Parsifal at the Met.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Florestan said:


> This is the kind of thing that keeps me from even considering any recordings of Kaufmann. This looks like the cover of GQ magazine and I am not into men's high style.


Don't judge an album by its cover!

N.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Florestan said:


> This is the kind of thing that keeps me from even considering any recordings of Kaufmann. This looks like the cover of GQ magazine and I am not into men's high style.


Is he doing anything Johnny Cash isn't doing in your avatar? He just has his collar up and happens to be better-looking. The man really does look like that. It's genetic.

Evidently you haven't looked at many opera album cover photos. Either that or you're missing out on a lot of music.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> Is he doing anything Johnny Cash isn't doing in your avatar? He just has his collar up and happens to be better-looking. The man really does look like that. It's genetic.
> 
> Evidently you haven't looked at many opera album cover photos. Either that or you're missing out on a lot of music.


I don't see Johnny Cash as GQ material (nor would I read GQ, but saw a couple covers here and there). Whether Johnny Cash ever made the cover of GQ I don't know, but I doubt it. Yeah, he has the popular 50s hair style, but from my experience, that came more from greasers than gentlemen. But this Jonas picture, I don't see people walking around like that, not in my world. Needs a shave too. It's his life, he can do as he pleases, but just saying, it isn't my style and to me looks kind of unnatural, but then I am not one who admires women who are all made up and hair styled either.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Florestan said:


> I don't see Johnny Cash as GQ material (nor would I read GQ, but saw a couple covers here and there). Whether Johnny Cash ever made the cover of GQ I don't know, but I doubt it. Yeah, he has the popular 50s hair style, but from my experience, that came more from greasers than gentlemen. But this Jonas picture, I don't see people walking around like that, not in my world. Needs a shave too. It's his life, he can do as he pleases, but just saying, it isn't my style and to me looks kind of unnatural, but then I am not one who admires women who are all made up and hair styled either.


Ah well, you know, it's just commerce. They called him into the studio, somebody handed him a black jacket, some woman ran over and tousled his hair just so, the cameraman said "watch the birdie!", and that was that. It's done every day.

Don't resent him. He's a nice, sensible man you'd probably enjoy talking to, and he sings really well.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Can't wait for the new Puccini Album.:tiphat:

​


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah, it may be a sign of success that they want to make album covers that are more appealing to the masses, but I find this a much better cover, presumably an earlier production:








I had passed over the Harnoncourt Fidelio DVD and now going back, and my first time hearing Kaufmann sing, his Florestan is excellent. Still don't like that GQ-ish CD cover, but his voice definitely is fantastic.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I can't take his covers either.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok guys, you won me over. Just ordered:


----------



## liloloperaluv (Apr 10, 2015)

Sony's photographer is Gregor Hohenberger. He is known for his fashion work, hence the GQ "look". Most Kaufmann-fans don't care for the "stare" or the makeup (hair & beard dyed). He has a great smile and the new album (above) is supposed to have a smiling photo inside. There is a theory in photography that a non-smiling pose is less tiring to look at over time. Don't spend that much time looking at a CD cover, do you?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Can't wait for the new Puccini Album.:tiphat:
> 
> ​


<The Conte pokes tongue into cheek>

But he isn't wearing a tie! There's no way I'm going to buy this album even though it's by the current top dramatic tenor.

<The Conte takes tongue out of cheek>

N.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The Conte said:


> <The Conte pokes tongue into cheek>
> 
> But he isn't wearing a tie! There's no way I'm going to buy this album even though it's by the current top dramatic tenor.
> 
> ...


Don't judge a CD by it's cover,  you might be missing something very great .:tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Just finished the Harnoncourt Fidelio DVD. The production is too weird for me, but I do think that vocally it is excellent. Kaufmann's voice is phenomenal. It has a quality that seems to be rare, if not unique, and there was none of the sharpness in the higher notes that so often jangle my ears with most tenors. But then I don't think Florestan has many high notes in Fidelio. Would like to hear Kaufmann sing the eight high Cs of La Fille du Regiment. He is definitely worth exploring further. Camilla Nylund and Jonas Kaufmann made this DVD for me, their separate arias and their duet were the high points of this opera. Apart from that I did not care for the production much.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Is he doing anything Johnny Cash isn't doing in your avatar? He just has his collar up and happens to be better-looking. The man really does look like that. It's genetic.
> 
> Evidently you haven't looked at many opera album cover photos. Either that or you're missing out on a lot of music.


Fellow _Augenmensch_ ("visual person" _;D_ ) Elisabeth Schwarzkopf can absolutely relate.

I love it when she said in an interview that, "You'd better listen to my recordings rather than spend all that time on a book with photographs; after all I was known for my voice and not my good looks."










Belgian royalty, meet 'real' Royalty.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

To the boys and girls mesmerized by Kaufmann's looks...

_"I have an important message to deliver to all the beautiful people of the world - There's more of us UGLY MOTHERF*CK€RS than there are of you, so watch out." -Zappa_


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

They have been enough ill looking opera singers throughout history we have had to suspend our disbelief for, so don't criticise a man for looking the part of a hero. And can sing and act as well!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

On the subject of album covers I think this one is a bit suss - he looks like a chav with his eyes on a parked car:


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> On the subject of album covers I think this one is a bit suss - he looks like a chav with his eyes on a parked car:


I suppose they were going for that broodingly handsome look. On the whole, Sony's graphic design team does an incredible job; most of their stuff is solidly designed, even if this particular photograph has a whiff of ham about it-that's on the photographer and art director.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> On the subject of album covers I think this one is a bit suss - he looks like a chav with his eyes on a parked car:


I'd be far more put off by the fact that Kaufmann doesn't have a clue about Lieder singing.

But that's just me.

N.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The Conte said:


> <The Conte pokes tongue into cheek>
> 
> But he isn't wearing a tie! There's no way I'm going to buy this album even though it's by the current top dramatic tenor.
> 
> ...


He can wear a tie Conte

​


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

The Conte said:


> I'd be far more put off by the fact that Kaufmann doesn't have a clue about Lieder singing.
> 
> But that's just me.
> 
> N.


Can't agree with you there.

I really love his take on these songs, and the way he scales down his operatic voice and personality to the needs of the _Lied_. It's quite a large interpretation, but the songs can take it.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The Conte said:


> I'd be far more put off by the fact that Kaufmann doesn't have a clue about Lieder singing.
> 
> But that's just me.
> 
> N.


I like his take on Wintereisse. To say he hasn't a clue seems a bit clueless in itself!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

DavidA said:


> I like his take on Wintereisse. To say he hasn't a clue seems a bit clueless in itself!


I doubt that The Conte is "clueless." He merely dislikes Kaufmann as a Lieder singer. He even said "But that's just me."

Perhaps, for those of us who haven't heard Kaufmann's _Winterreise_, The Conte can tell us what he dislikes about it, and you can tell us what you like about it.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

DavidA said:


> They have been enough ill looking opera singers throughout history we have had to suspend our disbelief for, so don't criticise a man for looking the part of a hero. And can sing and act as well!


I second this! In fact, as far as tenors are concerned I can't think of many -- besides Kaufmann and the young Domingo -- whose looks really excite me. Baritones, now -- that's a different story!


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

Bellinilover said:


> I second this! In fact, as far as tenors are concerned I can't think of many -- besides Kaufmann and the young Domingo -- whose looks really excite me.


How about this guy:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Just heard Kaufmann at the last night of the Proms. With the voice and the looks like that how can you go wrong? Would have like to have heard him sing something a bit more challenging than Lehar's hackneyed aria though!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DavidA said:


> Just heard Kaufmann at the last night of the Proms. With the voice and the looks like that how can you go wrong? Would have like to have heard him sing something a bit more challenging than Lehar's hackneyed aria though!




Try this one, I eat my head if you don't like it


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Pugg said:


> Try this one, I eat my head if you don't like it


I tend to buy complete operas but I have Kaufmann in Tosca (DVD) and he is very good actor and singer in that.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

How about this:





:tiphat:


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

A consummate tenor. A superb actor. The complete package.
We are lucky to have him in our lifetime.
Enjoy him. It goes fast.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

One word - pants.  (Actually I think there were two pairs)


----------



## Creatio (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank you, Pugg, for sharing this!

I like listenning him. I like emotions in his voice in his roles. There was and there are memorable music moments for me, definitely. Thanks!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Is there a way of extracting audio-only files from DVD videos? I'd love to have his take on Lohengrin, but I rarely watch opera DVDs.....


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Sonata said:


> Is there a way of extracting audio-only files from DVD videos? I'd love to have his take on Lohengrin, but I rarely watch opera DVDs.....


Audacity.

I can play DVDs on my laptop and record direct.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

sospiro said:


> One word - pants.  (Actually I think there were two pairs)


At first I thought I saw Annie there. Then I remembered she'd never throw undies at a tenor. 

Jonas played along with good grace, but it strikes me as a little demeaning.


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

As I've written on other threads for me he is the best tenor at the moment. Very good voice and good acting. And he can sing softly too. Soft singing is a rare thing. So that he can do it and even more that he does it. I haven't seen him live so I don't know if it carries all the way to the back.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

The guy is a publicists dream. (Not to mention being an asset to women's lingerie manufacturers)


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Polyphemus said:


> The guy is a publicists dream. (Not to mention being an asset to women's lingerie manufacturers)


The cynic in me wonders if there is not a connection here?

Many years ago I enjoyed Il Trovatore from the upper slips at Covent Garden. These are at the very highest point of the theatre, starting almost at the top of proscenium arch and running perpendicular to the stage. The visibility isn't that good, but they used to cost £2 standing £5 for a seat!

Manrico was well sung by the young Careras and at the end of the performance flowers started to rain down on him alone at curtain call. In my slip, right by the stage was an elegant woman dressed all in black who had hauled a box of them up the stairs for this moment. One of the regulars told me it was his (first) wife.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Don Fatale said:


> At first I thought I saw Annie there. Then I remembered *she'd never throw undies at a tenor*.


Indeed! Now if it had been a bass .....


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

I haven't heard the Puccini album yet, but I wanted to share this fantastic rendition of _E lucevan le stelle _by Kaufmann -- truly extraordinary, false start and all!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Balthazar said:


> I haven't heard the Puccini album yet, but I wanted to share this fantastic rendition of _E lucevan le stelle _by Kaufmann -- truly extraordinary, false start and all!


Do not waste more time any longer and listen to the Puccini album........
Record of the year , guaranteed :tiphat:


----------



## TTVV (May 17, 2015)

Btw he's just pulled out of his two performances as Don Jose at Covent Garden ("viral infection"), this being his only showing at the Royal Opera House this season. People are disappointed.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

TTVV said:


> Btw he's just pulled out of his two performances as Don Jose at Covent Garden ("viral infection"), this being his only showing at the Royal Opera House this season. People are disappointed.


Life sucks sometimes.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Some of the comments on the Royal Opera House website are suggesting that the 'viral illness' was an excuse because he decided he didn't want to do it.



> ... - is this really Kaufmann's role? Perhaps in his guts he feels it is not which could, perhaps, explain why he also cancelled the Met's production in the Spring.





> ... The thing is that one hears the illness reason so often that it is difficult not to become a little cynical. Some postings here would seem to indicate that people are putting two and two together and coming up with perhaps more than four.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Superficially I am not a huge fan of the three day's old beard look. I'd like to see what he looked like clean shaven. Mind you, I'd not turn down a date with him as is. I like his hair longer. He is my favorite tenor today by far. You wouldn't think he could make it up to high C with that voice but he does so beautifully. He is a really fine actor. The real miracle with him is he seemed to have survived a vocal crisis from singing too much without suffering any ill efffects. He still sounds wonderful. Whew!!!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Superficially I am not a huge fan of the three day's old beard look. I'd like to see what he looked like clean shaven. Mind you, I'd not turn down a date with him as is. I like his hair longer. He is my favorite tenor today by far. You wouldn't think he could make it up to high C with that voice but he does so beautifully. He is a really fine actor. The real miracle with him is he seemed to have survived a vocal crisis from singing too much without suffering any ill efffects. He still sounds wonderful. Whew!!!!


I think you have a very long queue in front of you :tiphat:


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I think you have a very long queue in front of you :tiphat:


Whilst I love the singing and think it is a sexy voice, the attraction ends there. I prefer somebody with a bit more meat on their bones and with a 'cleaner' look.

N.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Seattleoperafan said:


> You wouldn't think he could make it up to high C with that voice but he does so beautifully.


I want to hear him sing the eight high Cs of La Fille du Regiment. Has anyone yet topped Pavarotti on those notes? Jonas could, or at least equal him?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Florestan said:


> I want to hear him sing the eight high Cs of La Fille du Regiment. Has anyone yet topped Pavarotti on those notes? Jonas could, or at least equal him?


I don't think the role would be right for him though. His voice is altogether too dark and heroic.

Juan Diego Florez is an altogether different matter.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Florestan said:


> I want to hear him sing the eight high Cs of La Fille du Regiment. Has anyone yet topped Pavarotti on those notes? Jonas could, or at least equal him?


Bit like asking Jon Vickers to do it. Some tenors can't - only those with lighter voices - Krauss, Pavorotti, Floez, etc..






Interesting that recently Florez has said his voice has changed

http://slippedisc.com/2015/08/juan-diego-florez-my-voice-is-changing/


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

GregMitchell said:


> I don't think the role would be right for him though. His voice is altogether too dark and heroic.
> 
> Juan Diego Florez is an altogether different matter.


Jonas singing that aria would be like Florez singing Otello. It would be wonderful, but both would be career ending...

N.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The Conte said:


> Jonas singing that aria would be like Florez singing Otello. It would be wonderful, but both would be career ending...
> 
> N.


Very wise words :tiphat:


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Sadly I don't think this is avaible world wide. But along with much else to enjoy there's a short section where he demonstrates his technique. Amazing talent and comes accross as a nice guy too!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b061f4gb/pappanos-classical-voices-2-tenor


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

http://postimage.org/​
Sony is desperate, the sales of his last new DVDs are disastrous.
So, they putt the whole lot in a cheap box.
Thanks a lot Sony for being a loyal fan


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I have Jaufmann singng in the Tosca which is fine Caveradossi is a heroic role. When I heard him sing Rudolfo, however, the voice seemed too dark for the part - not Italianate enough. So his Puccini might be a mixed bag?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DavidA said:


> I have Jaufmann singng in the Tosca which is fine Caveradossi is a heroic role. When I heard him sing Rudolfo, however, the voice seemed too dark for the part - not Italianate enough. So his Puccini might be a mixed bag?


Notting wrong with the singing, the staging is horrendous .


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Pugg said:


> http://postimage.org/​
> Sony is desperate, the sales of his last new DVDs are disastrous.
> So, they putt the whole lot in a cheap box.
> Thanks a lot Sony for being a loyal fan


Why can I not find this anywhere? This would be good to have on the Christmas wish list!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sonata said:


> Why can I not find this anywhere? This would be good to have on the Christmas wish list!


Look at this:
https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/nessun-dorma-cd-dvd/hnum/8055188

€40.00 for the lot

They do ship overseas :tiphat:


----------



## Il Maestro (Oct 27, 2015)

Belowpar said:


> Sadly I don't think this is avaible world wide. But along with much else to enjoy there's a short section where he demonstrates his technique. Amazing talent and comes accross as a nice guy too!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b061f4gb/pappanos-classical-voices-2-tenor


Thanks for this! I missed it the first time it was aired and didn't know it was being streamed again.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

For those in UK, BBC4 will be showing _Andrea Chénier_ with Jonas Kaufmann and Eva-Maria Westbroek. I understand it will be shown on 18 December 2015 but I can't find confirmation.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

sospiro said:


> For those in UK, BBC4 will be showing _Andrea Chénier_ with Jonas Kaufmann and Eva-Maria Westbroek. I understand it will be shown on 18 December 2015 but I can't find confirmation.


Thanks Annie, much appreciated :tiphat:


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

sospiro said:


> For those in UK, BBC4 will be showing _Andrea Chénier_ with Jonas Kaufmann and Eva-Maria Westbroek. I understand it will be shown on 18 December 2015 but I can't find confirmation.


Wow! I think my first post back in January was complaining about the lack of Opera on the BBC, so by recent standards this year will have been exceptional.  Fingers crossed for more.

(PS It is suggested that BBC4 will go in the next round of cost savings. )


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Belowpar said:


> (PS It is suggested that BBC4 will go in the next round of cost savings. )


Probably. If Gideon has his way.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Belowpar said:


> Wow! I think my first post back in January was complaining about the lack of Opera on the BBC, so by recent standards this year will have been exceptional.  Fingers crossed for more.
> 
> (PS It is suggested that BBC4 will go in the next round of cost savings. )


I believe they do a opera each Christmas or am I wrong, remember seeing Adrian Lecouvreur at one stage .
Also: this is out in Germany and arrived today:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Pugg said:


> I believe they do a opera each Christmas or am I wrong, remember seeing Adrian Lecouvreur at one stage


BBC used to but they didn't last year. Sky Arts shows lots of opera but I'm not a subscriber.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I believe they do a opera each Christmas or am I wrong, remember seeing Adrian Lecouvreur at one stage .
> Also: this is out in Germany and arrived today:


I think there was a gap of at least 2 years this is the last one I remember.

http://classical-iconoclast.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/rossini-la-cenerentola-andermann-xmas.html


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dutch T.V has in December opera month on Sunday afternoon.
They du record from the De Nederlandse opera.

When program is announced I let you know the streaming channel :tiphat:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Pugg said:


> Dutch T.V has in December opera month on Sunday afternoon.
> They du record from the De Nederlandse opera.
> 
> When program is announced I let you know the streaming channel :tiphat:


Excellent. Thank you very much.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Belowpar said:


> Sadly I don't think this is avaible world wide. But along with much else to enjoy there's a short section where he demonstrates his technique. Amazing talent and comes accross as a nice guy too!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b061f4gb/pappanos-classical-voices-2-tenor


WAAHHH This is available in the UK only according to the link and I WANT TO HEAR IT!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

European viewers:
The Mezzo channel :

*La Damnation de Faust by Berlioz on Thursday, December 24th at 8.3*0pm
Sophie Koch (Marguerite), Jonas Kaufmann (Faust), Bryn Terfel (Méphistophélès), 
Edwin Crossley-Mercer (Brander), Sophie Claisse (Voix céleste)
Orchestre et Chœur de l'Opéra National de Paris, Philippe Jordan 
Alvis Hermanis (stage direction)
_Recorded on December 17th, 2015 at the Opéra-Bastille, Pari_s - Duration: 2h30


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

sospiro said:


> For those in UK, BBC4 will be showing _Andrea Chénier_ with Jonas Kaufmann and Eva-Maria Westbroek. I understand it will be shown on 18 December 2015 but I can't find confirmation.


Thanks to Annie, now confirming:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b06sg8s6

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

sospiro said:


> Excellent. Thank you very much.


So exciting, only 4 days to go.
My recorder is programmed already :cheers::clap:


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

easily one of today's finest singers. lovely dark, baritonal quality and a healthy, spinning top (albeit his passaggio sounds a bit strange). I hope he keeps singing for awhile


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*For those who can receive the Mezzo Channel:*

*La Damnation de Faust by Berlioz on Thursday, December 24th at 8.30pm* Europe time

*Sophie Koch* (Marguerite), *Jonas Kaufmann* (Faust), *Bryn Terfe*l (Méphistophélès),
Edwin Crossley-Mercer (Brander), Sophie Claisse (Voix céleste)
Orchestre et Chœur de l'Opéra National de Paris, Philippe Jordan
Alvis Hermanis (stage direction)
_Recorded on December 17th, 2015 at the Opéra-Bastille, Paris - Duration: 2h30_


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Just heard part of the Chenier - astounding singing!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DavidA said:


> Just heard part of the Chenier - astounding singing!


Last night Eva- Maria was on Dutch radio, 
Talking about how pleasant it was to work with Jonas.
Aside from that, she's booked till summer of 2019 :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I ordered two non commercial DVD'S from the U.S
One of them Il Trovatore, the other La Forza de Destinino 
Both Kaufmann and Harteros. 
Here's a clip


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Pugg said:


> I ordered two non commercial DVD'S from the U.S
> One of them Il Trovatore, the other La Forza de Destinino
> Both Kaufmann and Harteros.
> Here's a clip


Don't think Kauffmann is at his best here. And when you look at these benighted productions, words fail you!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DavidA said:


> Don't think Kauffmann is at his best here. And when you look at these benighted productions, words fail you!


You've seen the best part,(staging that is) there's even a woman in a hospital visiting the gynaecology, I leave the rest to your imagination


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Pugg said:


> You've seen the best part,(staging that is) there's even a woman in a hospital visiting the gynaecology, I leave the rest to your imagination


Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Best of it is these idiots who produce this sort of thing think they are being rather clever!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Pugg said:


> I ordered two non commercial DVD'S from the U.S
> One of them Il Trovatore, the other La Forza de Destinino
> Both Kaufmann and Harteros.
> Here's a clip


Well, he roars impressively. But the small notes are missing. They're difficult and hardly anyone sings them accurately (Caruso did, and Bjorling came close), but at least you have to try, even if you're sloppy like Corelli. I like Kaufmann, but not in this. He doesn't have to sing everything. What's next, Rossini?


----------



## Nevilevelis (Dec 23, 2015)

I have worked with him on many occassions and always marvel at the techinque, control, expressive power and sheer musicianship, but it's not Italianate enough for me in the Meditarranean rep. When I hear his Wagner, I think, _"Yes!"_, although the darkness in the middle register is a bit disconcerting and the vowel modification can be a tad extreme too - just a personal thing. I know many adore it for that!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I like Kaufmann for many reasons, and not least for being distinctive in an era when so many singers seem anonymous. Among present day tenors he stands out, an unmistakable voice and an artist of integrity. I'm happy that his vocal technique, often criticized, seems to be standing him in good stead. I hope it carries him safely through Otello to Tristan.


----------



## Nevilevelis (Dec 23, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> I'm happy that his vocal technique, often criticized, seems to be standing him in good stead. I hope it carries him safely through Otello to Tristan.


Yes, he is very careful about what he sings and when. He won't do heavy roles back to back, without a rest or something lighter in between. His technique seems to serve him very well.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> I like Kaufmann for many reasons, and not least for being distinctive in an era when so many singers seem anonymous. Among present day tenors he stands out, an unmistakable voice and an artist of integrity. I'm happy that his vocal technique, often criticized, seems to be standing him in good stead. I hope it carries him safely through Otello to Tristan.


I watched the first part of La Forza(also "non commercial") and I think he's doing a great job, come back to you on it later.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Nevilevelis said:


> *I have worked with him on many occasions *and always marvel at the technique, control, expressive power and sheer musicianship ...


Fascinating. Could you explain where and in what capacity?


----------



## Nevilevelis (Dec 23, 2015)

sospiro said:


> Fascinating. Could you explain where and in what capacity?


Yes! At the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden as a member of the chorus in Carmen, La Rondine, Manon Lescaut etc. He's a very nice man too!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> I like Kaufmann for many reasons, and not least for being distinctive in an era when so many singers seem anonymous. Among present day tenors he stands out, an unmistakable voice and an artist of integrity. I'm happy that his vocal technique, often criticized, seems to be standing him in good stead. I hope it carries him safely through Otello to Tristan.


A unique voice can be a great asset. The obvious case being Maria Callas (though it wasn't just her voice that did it). Also Waltraud Meier's voice.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Pugg said:


> European viewers:
> The Mezzo channel :
> 
> *La Damnation de Faust by Berlioz on Thursday, December 24th at 8.3*0pm
> ...


I've seen it, that was once and that will never be seen again by me, complete and utter rubbish.
Even Jonas singing couldn't save this horrible production.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Pugg said:


> I've seen it, that was once and that will never be seen again by me, complete and utter rubbish.
> Even Jonas singing couldn't save this horrible production.


That is so sad. This seems to be an international crisis. Can't the UN do something?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​As mentioned in new releases by myself, in case you don't follow that topic


----------



## Amara (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks, Pugg! I'm very interested to hear Jonas's version of Vampyr!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Pugg said:


> ​
> As mentioned in new releases by myself, in case you don't follow that topic


I'd be interested in this. I much prefer his voice before he darkened it which I think he had to do to save his career.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

sospiro said:


> I'd be interested in this. I much prefer his voice before he darkened it which I think he had to do to save his career.


I've heard little pieces from the various works, the sucker that I am , I ordered it


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Kaufmann is certainly one of the finest tenors around at the moment. His Caveradossi and Don Jose on stage are both outstanding as was his Chenier. He is also the one positive in Abaddo's Fidelio.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DavidA said:


> Kaufmann is certainly one of the finest tenors around at the moment. His Caveradossi and Don Jose on stage are both outstanding as was his Chenier. He is also the one positive in Abaddo's Fidelio.


May I add Don Carlo and Faust to this list?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Pugg said:


> May I add Don Carlo and Faust to this list?


Haven't heard either. Is Carlo(s) in Italian or French?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm always amazed he can sing High C with such a dark voice. He has a beautiful voice, is a very involved actor, and has looks to make my heart go piter pat!!!! I would love to see the 5 o'clock shadow look go, but I wouldn't push him out of bed with it either! He is my favorite tenor today by far.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DavidA said:


> Haven't heard either. Is Carlo(s) in Italian or French?


Don Carlo = Italian
Harteros his Elizabeth :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I'm always amazed he can sing High C with such a dark voice. He has a beautiful voice, is a very involved actor, and has looks to make my heart go piter pat!!!! I would love to see the 5 o'clock shadow look go, but I wouldn't push him out of bed with it either! He is my favorite tenor today by far.


I would like to hear him sing the eight high C's of Tonio in La fille du régiment.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Florestan said:


> I would like to hear him sing the eight high C's of Tonio in La fille du régiment.


Not his repertoire unfortunately. He who sings Siegmund is an unlikely Tonio I would have thought.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> I would like to hear him sing the eight high C's of Tonio in La fille du régiment.


He made that very clear in interviews he's giving , the Bel Canto repertoire is never going to happen.
He would only consider Pollione if the right cast was there :tiphat:


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Jonas Kaufmann performs Tosca's Recondita Armonia - exclusive video

http://www.theguardian.com/music/vi...forms-tosca-recondita-armonia-exclusive-video

"It was one of opera's most celebrated performances of 2015 - Jonas Kaufmann's all-Puccini gala concert at La Scala, Milan, with arias and scenes from Turandot, Tosca, Manon Lescaut and La Fanciulla del West. "Jonas Kaufmann conquers La Scala," declared La Stampa. Now you can see it, when it is broadcast in cinemas in the UK, US, Canada, Australia and across Europe, and enjoy the singer the New York Times called "the most important, versatile tenor of his generation". As a taster, we have an exclusive clip from the concert of Kaufmann singing Cavaradossi's opening aria from Tosca, Recondita armonia, featuring the Filarmonica della Scala under conductor Jochen Rieder
Jonas Kaufmann: an Evening with Puccini opens in cinemas on 11 February. "


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Belowpar said:


> Jonas Kaufmann performs Tosca's Recondita Armonia - exclusive video
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/music/vi...forms-tosca-recondita-armonia-exclusive-video
> 
> ...


It's out on commercial DVD already :tiphat:


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Pugg said:


> He made that very clear in interviews he's giving , the Bel Canto repertoire is never going to happen.
> He would only consider Pollione if the right cast was there :tiphat:


I'm not sure if the tessitura of Edgardo in Lucia would suit him, but he would be fantastic in the role.

N.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The Conte said:


> I'm not sure if the tessitura of Edgardo in Lucia would suit him, but he would be fantastic in the role.
> 
> N.


Oh, how right you are.:tiphat: I remember him saying he likes I Puritani a lot.
Alas not going to happen.
(His words not mine)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Official announcement later today but here's a sneak preview of l'Opéra de Paris 2016/2017, including:



> LES CONTES D'HOFFMANN d'Offenbach (Nov. 2016, Opéra Bastille), Devieilhe, Aldrich, Jaho, D'Oustrac, *Kaufmann*/Secco, R.Tagliavini, dir. Ph.Jordan, mes R.Carsen


and



> *LOHENGRIN de Wagner (Janvier 2016-Février 2017, Opéra Bastille), *Kaufmann* (janvier)/Skelton (février), Serafin(janvier)/Haller (février), Pape (janvier)/Siwek (février), Herlitzius (janvier)/Schuster (février), dir. Ph.Jordan, nouvelle production mise en scène par Claus Guth.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

sospiro said:


> Official announcement later today but here's a sneak preview of l'Opéra de Paris 2016/2017, including:
> 
> 
> 
> > LES CONTES D'HOFFMANN d'Offenbach (Nov. 2016, Opéra Bastille), Devieilhe, Aldrich, Jaho, D'Oustrac, Kaufmann/Secco, R.Tagliavini, dir. Ph.Jordan, mes R.Carsen


I see at least one commercial DVD coming up


----------

